# Eucalyptus hoppers



## Morpheus uk (Jun 15, 2009)

While visiting a garden centre i nicked a bit of eucalyptus from the front of the shop for my madagascan stick insects. It was only after that i noticed very tiny but stunning bug nymphs, they are very small and are black and yellow patterned, anyone know what they are?

The nymphs seem to produce a sort of messy wax and the they have started to moult to adult but i didnt manage to get a photo, they are yellow bodied and winged with a black thorax i think.


----------



## revmdn (Jun 15, 2009)

They look like weird ticks, or something.


----------



## ABbuggin (Jun 15, 2009)

Not sure on the genus or even the species, but they appear to be in the "plant bug" group (like leaf hoppers for example)


----------



## helicop (Jun 30, 2009)

Yes that is correct. There is a list of distributers on Korys website, but the 40 bu. hoppers are new and not many stores have much in stock so I just wanted to share with everyone where I got mine and that they have more in stock.


----------

